# PLEASE. I Need Your Help!



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello everyone. My name is Nancy and I am Hi-Railer's sister and I need your help in a very difficult situation. My brother suffered a serious stroke sometime Monday night or early Tuesday morning which has left him in the ICU at our local hospital. I was able to locate this forum because of a note pad my brother keeps on his desk which listed this forum along with his username and password. He only belongs to this forum, a forum for pastors and four websites where he does business for his hobby needs so that part was easy.

The reason I need your help is a little more complicated. My brother mentioned he had found a train set he had been wanting through an individual on this forum and they had made arrangements to complete the transaction this week from my understanding. I tried looking around this forum in hopes of possibly locating the train set and I have absolutely no idea where to start? My brother did not specify what type of train set or who he was buying it from. If anyone is familiar with this transaction, could someone please contact the individual selling the train set so that he won't lose a sale and can offer the train set to someone else? I would be so grateful for any help!

At this point with my brother still in a coma after five days, I did not know what else to do and I don't want to see anyone lose a sale because of our unfortunate situation. Please help!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26687

here is the link to the train set thread


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im so sorry. Nothing I can say to make it better but my thoughts and prayers are with your family. Ill see if I can find anything out about the train.
Ranger found it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Nancy and I am Hi-Railer's sister and I need your help in a very difficult situation. My brother suffered a serious stroke sometime Monday night or early Tuesday morning which has left him in the ICU at our local hospital. I was able to locate this forum because of a note pad my brother keeps on his desk which listed this forum along with his username and password. He only belongs to this forum, a forum for pastors and four websites where he does business for his hobby needs so that part was easy.
> 
> The reason I need your help is a little more complicated. My brother mentioned he had found a train set he had been wanting through an individual on this forum and they had made arrangements to complete the transaction this week from my understanding. I tried looking around this forum in hopes of possibly locating the train set and I have absolutely no idea where to start? My brother did not specify what type of train set or who he was buying it from. If anyone is familiar with this transaction, could someone please contact the individual selling the train set so that he won't lose a sale and can offer the train set to someone else? I would be so grateful for any help!
> 
> At this point with my brother still in a coma after five days, I did not know what else to do and I don't want to see anyone lose a sale because of our unfortunate situation. Please help!



first, i wish you, your brother, and family the best of luck.

looking back thru your brothers posts, he may have been working a deal with SgtDeitz for a THOMAS KINKADE train set.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Nancy and I am Hi-Railer's sister and I need your help in a very difficult situation. My brother suffered a serious stroke sometime Monday night or early Tuesday morning which has left him in the ICU at our local hospital. I was able to locate this forum because of a note pad my brother keeps on his desk which listed this forum along with his username and password. He only belongs to this forum, a forum for pastors and four websites where he does business for his hobby needs so that part was easy.
> 
> The reason I need your help is a little more complicated. My brother mentioned he had found a train set he had been wanting through an individual on this forum and they had made arrangements to complete the transaction this week from my understanding. I tried looking around this forum in hopes of possibly locating the train set and I have absolutely no idea where to start? My brother did not specify what type of train set or who he was buying it from. If anyone is familiar with this transaction, could someone please contact the individual selling the train set so that he won't lose a sale and can offer the train set to someone else? I would be so grateful for any help!
> 
> At this point with my brother still in a coma after five days, I did not know what else to do and I don't want to see anyone lose a sale because of our unfortunate situation. Please help!


The only problem is that our PM (private message) feature is not working.
Unless the seller sees this there is no way to contact him unless there is an e mail address posted somewhere.

Thoughts and prayers to Bo and the family/friends.
I think he posted something about that he had problems a while ago?

Maybe post on the thread listed and explain the situation there. Some have e mail notification when their thread gets a reply.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nancy, here is a telephone number for SGT (the seller), 770 601 0087.
It is posted in the for sale thread. His name is Kris.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> At this point with my brother still in a coma after five days, I did not know what else to do and I don't want to see anyone lose a sale because of our unfortunate situation. Please help!


Seems to me that you could just drop him a post in the thread and not worry about it any longer. I know the seller is losing out on a sale, but seriously - you (and hi-railer) have bigger issues to deal with. I gotta think the seller would understand and not take issue with cancelling the sale - I know I wouldn't even think a moment about it.

Hope everything starts going better for your brother (and you.)


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Nancy the train set is not going anywhere. You take care of your brother. Our prayers and thoughts are with him and your family.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

SgtDeitz said:


> Nancy the train set is not going anywhere. You take care of your brother. Our prayers and thoughts are with him and your family.


That is truly upstanding of you SgtDeitz. We need more people like you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Nancy --

Our most sincere wishes to your brother and the extended family for his speedy / healthy recovery.

My father suffered a serious stroke 4 years ago (at age 85) ... it had him in a coma and out of action for a while, but he's battled back (and old Marine!), and is still cheering on his favorite basketball team, shouting at political-discussions on the TV, dreaming of lush golf courses and the like.

From our experience, the most important thing I can suggest is to offer unyielding support, and do all to encourage your brother to give it his all for whatever rehab therapy might come his way. Progress in these early stages sets the groundwork for the level of advancement in years to come.

Praying for the best...

TJ


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

SgtDeitz said:


> Nancy the train set is not going anywhere. You take care of your brother. Our prayers and thoughts are with him and your family.


Hello SgtDeitz, I thank you very kindly for the message. I received an email in my brother's emails saying you left a private message which I attempted to read but each time I would click on the private message I would get a window saying that page cannot be found! I tried several times and kept getting the same window so there must be a problem with his private messages page.

My brother is out of the coma and is currently in a long term medical facility for now. I am flying back east on Wednesday to take care of personal things at my home and then return here to take care of my brother's business. He can only communicate at the moment by blinking his eyes and he has partial use of one arm. I don't foresee him doing anything with his hobby any time soon - if ever so if you have a chance to sell that train set to another please do so.

Thank you everyone for your kind assistance in this matter and I will be sure to see my brother receives all of your kind messages. Thank you all and God bless, Nancy.


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

No problem Nancy I will continue to pray for your brother. 
If you could please send me yours or his address I would like to send you guys a card and gift


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

SgtDeitz said:


> No problem Nancy I will continue to pray for your brother.
> If you could please send me yours or his address I would like to send you guys a card and gift


Oh my that was a quick response. Thank you, you are very kind. You can send your card and gift to the address I'll post here. I will be sure to let him know what everyone has said but I will keep this to myself until it comes so I can surprise him with it. Thank you again.

Rev. Bo Heckathorne
1403 Metcalfe St.
San Angelo, TX 76903


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers to you Nancy and your brother BO as well as all of your Family for a speedy recovery


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

SgtDeitz: I would like to purchase the Thomas Kinkade Cristmas Edition that you and Bo were discussing and have it sent to the address his sister, Nancy posted. He mentioned he collects Kinkade memorabilia and is a model railroader as well. We have all heard stories about something strange triggering a complete recovery and this maybe the one. From what I understand PM,S are down so please send me your PayPal address via my email, [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice Bwells.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Nancy, Our prayers are with your brother for his full recovery. I'm new to this forum (about 2 months) but I can see that it is visited by a lot of great folks and the care they have for one another is outstanding.
God Bless
Suamico Pete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just saw this thread. Nancy, may God send healing and comfort to Rev. Bo, and to you and all the family. Prayers on the way.......


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry just saw this 
Bwells send me a email I can send out right now for some reason 

[email protected]


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Just a update everyone Bwells has paid for the train set. It's getting shipped Monday. I want to raise a huge thank you to him. He did a very honorable thing.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*To Bwells.......*

To Bwells...:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Nancy,

You and your family have our prayers. Don't give up. The Big Guy still does miracles.

Bwells, Dang, A prayer for you too. Well Done.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That helps to restore my faith in humanity! A very noble gesture.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's why I love this forum. Nobly done, Bwells ... nobly done ...

TJ


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

class act bwells :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

:appl:Bwells you are a wonderful person


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay, a slight change in plans. SgtDeitz just informed me that he has refunded my payment due to the fact that he is out of the country and cannot ship the item. I was able to find what I think is the same set on the Bradford Exchange and ordered it and have it delivered to the Reverends address. It says it it On30 but works on HO track.

Thank you all for the kind words and they are much appreciated but I am just beating my way thru life the best I can. Thanks again, Brian


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bwells said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and they are much appreciated but I am just beating my way thru life the best I can. Thanks again, Brian


No Brian, you are displaying the love of the Creator (whatever anyone wants to call Him) through your kindness to others. Believe me...Jesus is smiling at you!!!


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes sorry my best friend was shot and killed. I am sorry I thought it was right to refund till I got things in order but I see you found another. 
Again sorry not the best time to hear your best friend was killed when you did two tours together in Iraq


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

SgtDeitz...I am sorry to hear of your loss. That's terrible! May God send peace to you and his family.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder how he is doing? 
Anyone know?

I did a Google map search of the address and can't find that address?
But that doesn't mean much and my map view is years old. But I went to street view to find the address and I couldn't even find that house number.:dunno:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...2!3m1!1s0x8657ef65e3b8c60b:0xda0774206c7ac157


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Any updates? I am home now Bwells if you change your mind.


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

SgtDeitz said:


> Any updates? I am home now Bwells if you change your mind.


Sarge, my prayers are with you and your friends family.

This is a strange and dark world we have come to live in these days. Every once in a while there is a ray of light that gives hope.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello everyone. My name is Ron and I am Bo's kid brother. My sister Nancy had to return home to take care of her family and I am taking care of matters here in TX for a time. Her and I agreed to take turns handling things for Bo while he needs it. I tried calling you last evening Mr. Wells and was unable talk with you so I responded to your message on here.

Last night was the first time I had the opportunity to come to this forum and I am at a loss for words for the amazing kindness of strangers. All of you have shown me what it is like to truly care about our fellow man. Nancy and I cried when we learned about the unbelievable kindness in the gift from Mr. Wells. I was going to tell Bo about this when I go see him today but I decided to wait until the gift arrives then take that along with a copy of all the kind messages here. God bless you Mr. Wells and everyone here.

An update: Bo is doing well and he is able to communicate by writing notes at this time. He cannot speak yet but the doctors are hopeful. He has responded well to an experimental treatment and doctors say he may be able to return home soon if he continues to improve. I or my sister will continue to update when we can and I promise to let everyone know how Bo reacts to this amazing gift of love from Mr. Wells. Thank you everyone for your display of kindness and love.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

big ed said:


> I wonder how he is doing?
> Anyone know?
> 
> I did a Google map search of the address and can't find that address?
> ...


I had the same problem with Google when I first looked up my brother's address so I used Map Quest. Try www.mapquest.com and it will come up with satellite images and all.


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the up date. 
Hang in there, Ron, we'll keep talking to The Big Guy for you.


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Glad he is doing better. I hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Ranger said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26687
> 
> here is the link to the train set thread


Go to the link that you posted and the Members name will be on the top left of the page, left click on his name and a window will drop down and you can send him a private message.
Good luck and sorry about your brother.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

UPDATE: Bo is home now & it is me gentlemen! I can't find the words to express my gratitude for all of the kind comments, cards & the special gift I received. I was brought to tears when Ron showed up at the nursing care facility with the gift in hand & told me it was from one of the members here on the forum. That member is Mr. Brian Wells (BWells) to whom I am forever grateful for his ultimate show of kindness to a perfect stranger. In my sixty years, that is a first & I am still humbled by his love of his fellow man. Thank you again Mr. Wells & God bless you my friend! 

Health Update: I am currently still without speech however the practicing physicians tell me it will come with time. You can imagine being an old cowboy preacher (fire & brimstone) how hard it hit me that I am unable to speak however, I have never been one to give into difficult challenges so I continue to keep the faith knowing that one day my speech will return. I have full use of my right side & about 20% use of my left side at the moment. My left arm is of no use at the moment but I feel sure that will change also in time, as I have gained partial use of my left leg so doctors say that's an excellent sign? It takes me some time now to type on here & text with my phone but fortunately no one can see that & all appears normal, lol.

God bless each & every one of you for your prayers, kind words & your overall kindness to a fellow model railroader & a new member here at the forum. I can honestly say I no longer feel like a stranger here because of all of you! ;-)


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Bo:

Glad to hear you are home and doing better! 
I wish you all the best for continued improvements on your path to recovery!

John


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> Bo:
> 
> Glad to hear you are home and doing better!
> I wish you all the best for continued improvements on your path to recovery!
> ...


John, God bless you my friend & thank you most kindly for your best wishes, it's truly appreciated! I cannot say enough about this fine forum & all of you great folks who responded to a fellow model railroader in his time of need. I knew there was a special reason why I was directed to THIS forum out of all the forums on the web. I plan to be a permanent fixture for as long as I can God willing.

Thanks again,
Bo


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire & Brimstone?
Did you say anything wrong that made "someone" mad? 

Good to hear your in the recovery mode Bo. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

REV. BO!! What a pleasure and relief to see you here. I'm so sorry you are still struggling with your physical capabilities, but God is Good!...He has returned you to your family and to us! Thank you for taking the effort to contact us, we are all breathing a long sigh of relief! May you be blessed with rapid and complete healing. Prayers continue..... :smilie_daumenpos:

....Bob


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

big ed said:


> Fire & Brimstone?
> Did you say anything wrong that made "someone" mad?
> 
> Good to hear your in the recovery mode Bo. :smilie_daumenpos:


Howdy Big Ed, thanks for the laugh my friend, I really needed that! I'm sure over the years I have angered a few with my fire & brimstone approach however, I am very careful not to anger our Lord as best as humanly possible, lol. I don't belong to any man-made religion or church & have always held meetings in our home as the Christians did in the 1st Century. While we do have a sign in the front of our home that reads; "The Carpenter's House", it's not a church but rather a neighborhood meeting hall for God fearing folks who are interested in Bible study. We have a meal together, then share in Bible study to discuss/debate for about an hour & then everyone goes their way. It's great fun while sharing the Word of God & having fellowship as instructed by our Lord & Savior Jesus Christ.

Thanks again to everyone & may God bless each & every one of you!

Kindest regards,
Bo aka Texas Hi-Railer


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> REV. BO!! What a pleasure and relief to see you here. I'm so sorry you are still struggling with your physical capabilities, but God is Good!...He has returned you to your family and to us! Thank you for taking the effort to contact us, we are all breathing a long sigh of relief! May you be blessed with rapid and complete healing. Prayers continue..... :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> ....Bob


Bob, God bless you my friend & just Bo will be fine. I've never been one for formalities or titles myself.

All the best,
Bo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

SgtDeitz said:


> Any updates?


Kris, I sent you a PM a few days ago my friend & thanks so much for asking about this old Texan. It really warms the heart to see so many best wishes from y'all.

God bless,
Bo.


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Got it will respond too. Busy life


----------

